# Running Shallow



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

No matter how shallow you can run, there's always something to hit. The trick to running shallow without damage is knowing where you can go and where you can't. The only way to get that knowledge it experience. Go slow while getting experience. Don't take risks in unfamiliar locations.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> No matter how shallow you can run, there's always something to hit. The trick to running shallow without damage is knowing where you can go and where you can't. The only way to get that knowledge it experience. Go slow while getting experience. Don't take risks in unfamiliar locations.


Vertigo, I completely agree with you. This is a area I know well. I would never run a shallow flat I do not know.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Don't worry about breaking your boat when running shallow. You will. Accept it and move on. Outboards simply aren't made to hit stumps and suck up mud. If you really care about your boat, keep it in deeper water.

Beyond that, beaching yourself on a mudflat or sand bar is a character building exercise. Just start pushing; don't try to power out of it. It doesn't cause too much issue if you immediately shutdown your motor and you remember to check your water intake and confirm it is still pissing afterward. I've seen systems for running outboards in shallow water that route the motor's telltale forward so it sprays out to the side when running so the operator can easily verify that it is pumping water appropriately. The cool thing about runnin shallow is that you can usually see the ugly stuff coming and can then avoid it. Also avoid vegetation. Not only is it uncool to tear up sensitive habitat, ugly stuff likes to hide in vegetation. With time and character building exercises, you'll be able to read the water and know where not to go, but you'll still break stuff. That is part of the game.

Nate


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Running up on a mudflat or sand bar does cause too much issue if you remember to heck your water intake and confirm it is still pissing afterward. I've seen systems for running outboards in shallow water that route the motor's telltale forward do it sprays out to the side when running so the operator can easily verify that it is pumping water appropriately. The cool thing about runnin shallow is that you can see the ugly stuff coming. Steer around the ugly stuff. You wi


Dude, what time is it where you are? It's only 2:30 here...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, it posted before I was done. I edited it.

Nate


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I like to keep a paper clip on the boat. When running through sand or mud bottom, that can plug up the piss hole. A simple poke with a paper clip has got me out of a jam or two.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

EasternGlow said:


> I like to keep a paper clip on the boat. When running through sand or mud bottom, that can plug up the piss hole. A simple poke with a paper clip has got me out of a jam or two.


Weed eater line for me. On my old optimax, I'd have to run the line up there a couple feet to clear the piss hole.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Good feedback! Thank you everyone. If you have more tips keep them coming.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sure not claiming to be an expert, but here are a few thoughts -- most of them probably stuff you already know.

--Faster=shallower. Not saying going faster is always a good/safe idea, but, at least with my boat, the faster you go, the shallower you run.

--In my experience -- again, specifically with my boat -- I run shallower by using tabs to control the attitude and trimming the engine out. I see a lot of people running around with lots of negative trim I suppose to lift the stern, but that just puts your skeg deeper and makes you less efficient.

--Watch your wake. Even when you can't feel your skeg dragging or prop touching, you can usually see mud or grass in your wake when you're too shallow.

--As WhiteDog said, if you get stuck, shut it down fast and use your pole, troller, or legs to get back to deeper water.

--Editing to add this. You may already know but prop selection makes a huge difference in your ability run high up on the jackplate without ventilating. If you want to take off and plane shallow, put in the diligence and money to find the right prop.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Learn to read the water and the environs.


Flatsaholic said:


> I recently purchased a new skiff. In the past I have driven big flats boats, bay boats, and gheenoes.
> 
> This skiff has a jack plate, trim tabs, and can run shallow. It was designed for mosquito lagoon. However, I am not use to running a boat in a foot of water. I am looking for some tips and tricks for running shallow. Also when is too shallow and etc.. I do not want to damage my outboard due to inexperience.



Knowing the draft (depth) and limits of your boat is critical, as is the ability to read and utilize nautical charts. Learn how to read the water--remember the adage "Brown, brown, run aground, White, white, you may be right! Green, green, nice and clean, Blue, blue, sail on through." 
Brown refers to the appearance of shallow water, such as a mudbank or seagrass bed; white to the sandy bottoms that can be deceiving, as the clear water above them often looks deeper than it really is; and green or blue to deeper waters. Look for birds and other marine life that indicate shallow water. Propeller damage to seagrass beds is harmful to the marine environment. Be extremely careful when navigating in shallow waters. When in doubt about the depth, slow down and idle. Here are some tips from Eco-Mariner: If you run aground or the water is so shallow you’re stirring up mud behind your boat, do the following:

STOP!


Turn your motor OFF! DO NOT attempt to power off the at as it could damage your boat and cause additional damage to seagrass beds and other sensitive Florida Bay habitats.


Trim your motor UP!


Wait for high tide to drift free.


Walk, pull, or pole your boat to deeper water.


If you cannot drift free, contact the US Coast Guard on VHF channel 16.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Thomas and Stoots, that is helpful information. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Google earth and other satellite images of where your fishing will show you where the water looks deeper and where the flats are *most of the time*


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I found the best way to learn a new flat was to go explore it on a really low tide and learn where the natural cuts are located. Once you learn where you can idle on low tide, you will feel confident to run that flat on any tide. Also, when in shallow water, always watch over your shoulder to make sure the prop wash is clean to make sure your prop is not damaging the bottom. There is no substitute for spending time on the water slowly exploring the waters you intend to fish.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I personally would not call the Coast Guard if I ran aground unless there was an emergency. And I definitely would not call FWC. 

On another note, if you are in unfamiliar water, even charts and GPS won't help. One time, I was running in the southern part of Mosquito Lagoon and using the nautical chart/GPS and hit a bar hard that the chart said was 3'. Did like others on here said and we were
View attachment 4372
polling off the flat when we saw 3 reds tailing and picked up this red.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree the USCG could careless if you are aground. All they are going to do is tell you to call a towing service. Now tell them your aground with a load of dope, spilling fuel, and on fire they will show up.


Eric Partin said:


> I personally would not call the Coast Guard if I ran aground unless there was an emergency. And I definitely would not call FWC.
> 
> On another note, if you are in unfamiliar water, even charts and GPS won't help. One time, I was running in the southern part of Mosquito Lagoon and using the nautical chart/GPS and hit a bar hard that the chart said was 3'. Did like others on here said and we were
> View attachment 4372
> polling off the flat when we saw 3 reds tailing and picked up this red.


----------

